# Geschaffte Level abspeichern



## Larsi (23. Nov 2013)

Hallo, nach meinem behobenen Bitmap-Problem habe ich gut weiterprogrammiert.

Mein Spiel hat mehrere Level (ist ein jnr, also mit welten zu vergleichen), und nen Levelauswahlscreen.
Ich habe ne variable "levelsunlocked" die am anfang 1 ist. sie wird auch richtig erhöht und alles,
aber mein problem liegt jetzt beim abspeichern.
Ich möchte einfach diese blöde Zahl irgendwo speichern und auslesen.
Habe mir schon ein paar Tutorials angeschaut, aber ohne erfolg, daher Frage ich jetzt hier, wie man sowas anstellt.

Ich brauche KEINEN vollständigen Code, nen Gedankenanstoß würde reichen.


----------



## rme (23. Nov 2013)

Ich nehme an, du arbeitest unter Android? Dann ist das Stichwort storage: Storage Options | Android Developers


----------



## Larsi (23. Nov 2013)

Ja, danke, hat geholfen.


----------

